# Which iron x



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I've used Iron-x for a while and think it's a great product but quite expensive.
Looking around there seems to be quite a few other brands which claim to do the same and i was hoping some others had tried these products and could help me decide which to try next.
Devils blood
Dragons breath
iron out
Dodo ferrous dueller iron x

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wax tec and auto finesse are my second choices after iron x


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

You get what you pay for IMO, I think Iron-X is the best


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol, works well and smells a whole lot nicer than IronX. You can get a litre delivered for around £15 on the bay of e. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

mike41 said:


> Bilt Hamber Korrosol, works well and smells a whole lot nicer than IronX. You can get a litre delivered for around £15 on the bay of e. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


For what size?


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Iron clense for me all the way. Drop rollo a pm he will sort u out and as he says can diulte accordingly so good value for money


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

andystevens said:


> For what size?


A litre

Mike


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

There is only one true king still imo. Stick with the daddy!


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone tried the lemon scented new iron x......says its a new mix too


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Angel wax revelation, works as a wheel clearer too, does not strip wax, can be left to dry out and come back 2 days later and will still come off as easy as it goes on


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Bilt Hamber Korrosol, works well and smells a whole lot nicer than IronX. You can get a litre delivered for around £15 on the bay of e. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


What Mike said.
Does the same as Iron X imo.


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol gets my vote, just replaced my last bottle of iron x with this to give it a try and highly impressed so far!:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Iron x is still good no doubt. 
Car chem revolt I have started using and am liking it.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Im currently using this,quite impressed tbh. Ive tried some others and find they didnt spray an spread very well.

http://inspired-automotive.co.uk/prestashop/product.php?id_product=139


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a quick note, whatever you choose, DONT buy from ebay,


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tried loads yet to find something that's going to knock iron x off it's pedestal :thumb:


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

We have been turning to Angel Wax Revelation lately. It's good value for money too!

Wax Tec fall out remover & AB purple are also very good in our experience.

@kybert nothing wrong with ebay, but for added reassurance buy from a retailer. We have an ebay shop & our own website :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

kybert said:


> Just a quick note, whatever you choose, DONT buy from ebay,


Lots of the DW traders sell on eBay.


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Wolf one? got recommended this the other day but i haven't seen it around much.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

lcfcdan said:


> Has anyone tried the Wolf one? got recommended this the other day but i haven't seen it around much.


The wolfs is good value and has degreaser as well but i never found it to be great. I tend to use wax tec on my paint and sonax full effect on alloys though


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Having used alot of different types which i will be doing a review on here over Christmas just to prove a point i have to agree and say that Iron Cleanse is the best that i have used and this was the old gel version.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm more than happy with WaxTec Fall Off V2, great value for money & doesn't make we want to vom lol

These are worth a read through
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320233

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313014


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

lcfcdan said:


> Has anyone tried the Wolf one? got recommended this the other day but i haven't seen it around much.


Wolfs version was the first fallout remover i tried, its a lot thicker than the likes of iron x and i seemed to go through it a lot quicker due to this.
While it still changes colour as it reacts with the fallout and contaminates, it seems to be quite slow with the reaction time.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

IronX or Wax-Tec Fall Off for us. Both very good products..
Most will leave you with that eggy smell once the masking fragrance has worn off..
The will always smell worse at the bottle top than sprayed..

Have tried most, although we did try some earlier versions of others, so can't comment on the tweaked/up to date versions..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

kybert said:


> Just a quick note, whatever you choose, DONT buy from ebay,


Whys that then?

Mike


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Whys that then?
> 
> Mike


I assume due to things like this happening to people...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325859&highlight=tardis


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

robby71 said:


> I've used Iron-x for a while and think it's a great product but quite expensive.
> Looking around there seems to be quite a few other brands which claim to do the same and i was hoping some others had tried these products and could help me decide which to try next.
> Devils blood
> Dragons breath
> ...


where did you see the IronX so expansive?

IronX 500ml ,with high grade trigger sprayer, at most of our resellers and CarPro UK cost *9 pounds* include VAT!.
IronX LS cost *11 pounds*.
http://www.carpro.uk.com/iron-x-lemon-scent-500ml/

please check.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crash said:


> I assume due to things like this happening to people...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=325859&highlight=tardis


Plenty of the sponsors of this forum,and other reputable suppliers sell stuff on ebay,, as well as on their own websites. Even taking DW discount into consideration it's sometimes cheaper to buy from them on ebay.
Mike


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

mike41 said:


> Plenty of the sponsors of this forum,and other reputable suppliers sell stuff on ebay,, as well as on their own websites. Even taking DW discount into consideration it's sometimes cheaper to buy from them on ebay.
> Mike


I don't think the point of the "avoid ebay" conversation was aimed at the sponsors/ reputable suppliers own ebay shops but at the unknown suppliers and the large amount of fake products/ diluted products that are for saleon ebay.

Ash


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crash said:


> I don't think the point of the "avoid ebay" conversation was aimed at the sponsors/ reputable suppliers own ebay shops but at the unknown suppliers and the large amount of fake products/ diluted products that are for saleon ebay.
> 
> Ash


Just a quick note, whatever you choose, DONT buy from ebay

Ok then

Mike


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, to clarify, I said avoid ebay as many have reported here that they have had fake or watered down stuff from scrupulous suppliers on ebay.

What usually happens is you search for something, find the cheapest, and buy it. Fakes are usually just a tad cheaper than the real stuff.

Yes some sponsors here sell on ebay too, and I have bought from them, but I did my research to ensure they were really a genuine trader, rather than an ebay account with a similar name.

OCD-ni found out recently a company was set up with a very similar name and he got the blame for their shoddy work. (not ebay but same effect).

Sometimes, its cheaper to buy from a reseller on heres' ebay account rather than on their genuine website (WHY?), but that's the only time I would use ebay to buy anything that is easy to fake or water down etc

I didn't mean to offend anyone or prevent sales from the genuine people out there in any way, etc. Just be careful !


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Did anyone tried britemax iron max and if you did it have a nasty smell to it?


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyone used this stuff before??


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

big eck said:


> Anyone used this stuff before??


No mate and at £12 for 500ml I will give it a miss, Angelwax Revelation 1 litre for under a tenner, works great.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't see why people say iron x is expensive? it's the same or cheaper than most rivals bar a few, angel wax being one of them.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I use Angle wax revelation, must say its a great product at a good price.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to throw another in the mix.... Autosmart fallout remover. No bleeding from it thought but around £19 for 5L


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like Autobrites Purple Rain 2 as that is a instant result now and no waiting time. I also like Waxtecs version as it smells nice and again works almost instantly and is the cheapest out of the lot


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

I would go for ironx first one I used and iron out AF isn't as good IMO, plus the spray bottle is terribleness it just doesn't seem to work as well as the ironx


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Autosmart is certainly cheap, its not as effective straight off the bat as some others but agitation gets best results with any fallout removers i have found, the autosmart is so cheap two hits with it and your still quids in.

Most effective i have found so far are Bilt Hamber Korrosol and CarPro Iron-X.


----------

